# Thinking about purchaseing S&W 9c



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Could use a little help. Thinking about purchasing a M&P 9c 12+1 any pros and cons would be appreciated. Who would have best price ? Thanks


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Heard many good reviews here on this forum.
I personally don't own one. 
But I would definitely hold one in my hand, ask permission to dry fire, as with any gun , before purchase.
good luck


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an M&P 9c and their 40c variant. Both are fine guns and the best subcompact pistols I have ever owned. Not one failure of any kind with either of them. Both were treated to the Apex Tactical DCAEK trigger mod, but I kept the stock trigger spring in order to return a 5 pound pull weight. Very accurate and a sheer pleasure to shoot, both of these guns live in my primary carry stable. You will not be disappointed with an M&P 9c.

Here's the best price I know of in my area and perhaps one of the best prices you're likely to find, if you qualify as an eligible customer...

M&P®9 Compact - No Thumb Safety at Quantico Tactical

Hope this helps.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks. I think it will be my next purchase .


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Livingthedream said:


> Thanks. I think it will be my next purchase .


It's one of my favorite carry guns. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I know a lot of people dedicated to M&P line. Sounds ok to me (I'm more into Glocks, but that's me !)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Kennydale said:


> I know a lot of people dedicated to M&P line. Sounds ok to me (I'm more into Glocks, but that's me !)


I also am very fond of Glock pistols, having owned a bunch of them over the years. I still have a number of them, two of which are in my primary carry stable.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For the OP...

If you're expecting to carry your M&P 9c, holsters are in the mix. I have three which I like to use for my 9c/40c M&P's. All are outside the waistband belt holsters.

For a little deeper concealment, I like the DeSantis Mini Scabbard belt holster. It is leather and its tension can be increased or decreased via a screw on the holster's side. My 9c is secured in this holster as I write this. Next up is the Fobus Evolution Belt Holster. I don't recommend the standard Fobus belt holsters but the Evolution series is well worth your consideration. And then there is the Comp-Tac belt holster (I think is is their standard model). This holster is the strongest of the lot and has no cant for those who prefer a straight up carry. It also carries the gun a little higher than the other two I mentioned.

All of these holsters offer tension adjustment so that you can secure your gun to your specific preferences. The Fobus and the Comp-Tac holster are kydex, which has some advantages over leather but they do stick out a little more from your body than does the DeSantis Mini Scabbard. In the colder months with coats or jackets worn, this should not pose any problems.

Keep us informed about your progress with your new M&P.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Livingthedream said:


> Could use a little help. Thinking about purchasing a M&P 9c 12+1 any pros and cons would be appreciated. Who would have best price ? Thanks


I think the M&P9 is a good little gun. It was on my short list when I decided to upgrade my house gun a few months ago. I already owned and loved my M&P 9 Shield, so this gun easily came on the list. The only issue is the trigger. My Shield was not bad, but in the end, require an Apex overhaul before I was completely happy with it and project guns are generally off my radar. I don't like buying a defensive gun knowing it'll need a trigger job.

The short list included the Sig P320C, the Walther PPQ M2, and this M&P 9 model. After renting them each a couple of times, I settled on the Walther PPQ with the Sig P320C as a close second. The M&P was a nice size but as good as its trigger is, would require Apex for me to be happy with it. The Walther is a dream and is also so much easier to rack the slide for these tired arthritic hands. The Sig is too and it was close. As for size, I have that M&P Shield so that's not so relevant to me. The Shield is now a dream carry gun for me, but it was a project, requiring parts from Apex, a gunsmith, and me to get it there. I didn't want that project all over again. Understand though, there were a bunch of other firearms on my original long list and your M&P 9 made it to the three gun short list, so I liked it well enough. YMMV.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Craigh said:


> I think the M&P9 is a good little gun. It was on my short list when I decided to upgrade my house gun a few months ago. I already owned and loved my M&P 9 Shield, so this gun easily came on the list. The only issue is the trigger. My Shield was not bad, but in the end, require an Apex overhaul before I was completely happy with it and project guns are generally off my radar. I don't like buying a defensive gun knowing it'll need a trigger job.
> 
> The short list included the Sig P320C, the Walther PPQ M2, and this M&P 9 model. After renting them each a couple of times, I settled on the Walther PPQ with the Sig P320C as a close second. The M&P was a nice size but as good as its trigger is, would require Apex for me to be happy with it. The Walther is a dream and is also so much easier to rack the slide for these tired arthritic hands. The Sig is too and it was close. As for size, I have that M&P Shield so that's not so relevant to me. The Shield is now a dream carry gun for me, but it was a project, requiring parts from Apex, a gunsmith, and me to get it there. I didn't want that project all over again. Understand though, there were a bunch of other firearms on my original long list and your M&P 9 made it to the three gun short list, so I liked it well enough. YMMV.


You post goes to show how different triggers in the same model of gun can be. I have two 9mm Shields. The older one has a slightly heavier trigger than does the newer one. The age difference between these two Shields is less than a year. Both of my Shields are bone stock with no modifications of any kind. Their triggers are actually quite good as they are so I see no need to make any modifications to them. The one that lives in my carry stable (secondary carry stable) is the one with an external safety. It is the only gun I would ever consider carrying with such a safety and was purchased that way for a very specific reason. However when it is on my person that safety is disabled. No way would I want to carry a sidearm with its safety set to 'on'.

I purchased my M&P 9c several years ago (perhaps four) and it had a very heavy trigger, coming in at 9.5 pounds! Definitely NOT to my liking for a defensive or target pistol. The Apex DCAEK with the stock OEM trigger spring took the pull weight down to a little over five pounds with a much improved break.

My M&P 40c, which I bought this past spring, had a very good trigger out of the box but I went ahead and installed the Apex DCAEK anyway, with the stock trigger spring, to make it feel much like my 9c. It appears that the current versions of the 9c and 40c have improved triggers, which makes sense since Smith and Wesson has improved the triggers on the M&P line recently.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

SouthernBoy said:


> which makes sense since Smith and Wesson has improved the triggers on the M&P line recently.


Very true. My Shield is one of the newer, improved trigger models, and I almost did not go to the Apex system for it. Almost, but after trying out a friend's, I decided to go for it anyway and it does make an appreciable difference, or so I think it does. I could have easily lived with the factory trigger. I really could have, but as this is now my primary carry gun, I kind of felt even a marginal improvement was best.

IMO, the same goes for the M&P 9c. The newer triggers are pretty darn good, I will admit. Again, I might be willing to live with it if that was my only choice. The problem was I put it up against the Sig P320 and Walther PPQ. It's the difference between a pretty good trigger and a really sweet trigger. It's hard to ignore. It really is, but hey, everyone's mileage may vary. What is a sweet trigger to one man may not be to another.

A lot of people say it's a defensive gun. Why do you need a sweet trigger? To me, trigger control is one of the most important aspects to being able to hit what you're pointing the gun at. In a highly stressful situation, I want trigger control to be a given and an excellent trigger goes a long way towards that.

Take care, my friend.

Craig


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Going to try and get to my local range before the holiday's and rent the 9c. If I do purchase I am definitely going to invest in the apex set up. 9c will Probably become my EDC.
Like to conceal with a kydex IWB. Have a clinger stingray for my current EDC gun and love it. It is a 0 degree cant.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Craigh said:


> Very true. My Shield is one of the newer, improved trigger models, and I almost did not go to the Apex system for it. Almost, but after trying out a friend's, I decided to go for it anyway and it does make an appreciable difference, or so I think it does. I could have easily lived with the factory trigger. I really could have, but as this is now my primary carry gun, I kind of felt even a marginal improvement was best.
> 
> IMO, the same goes for the M&P 9c. The newer triggers are pretty darn good, I will admit. Again, I might be willing to live with it if that was my only choice. The problem was I put it up against the Sig P320 and Walther PPQ. It's the difference between a pretty good trigger and a really sweet trigger. It's hard to ignore. It really is, but hey, everyone's mileage may vary. What is a sweet trigger to one man may not be to another.
> 
> ...


Yes sir, absolutely correct.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Livingthedream said:


> Going to try and get to my local range before the holiday's and rent the 9c. If I do purchase I am definitely going to invest in the apex set up. 9c will Probably become my EDC.
> Like to conceal with a kydex IWB. Have a clinger stingray for my current EDC gun and love it. It is a 0 degree cant.


I wouldn't install the Apex kit right away. I'd hold off and see if the stock trigger meets with your satisfaction first. Send one or two hundred rounds through it first and see how if feels after that... and some dry fire drills. Then if you still would like to lighten and sharpen the trigger, by all means... have at it. But I wouldn't suggest doing this right after you buy the gun, unless its trigger is just too heavy for your likes.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Well just got back from the range. I rented the 9c and I love it. I put 100 rounds through it felt great every shot was point of aim. Trigger was not so bad. The only issue I had was the pinky extension. Wish it was more like the pearce extension for the shield. Any one know if one exists for the 9c. Thanks


----------

